# South Bend Spindle



## abooker (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a heavy 10 headstock with a 1-7/8" spindle.  Does anybody know what items are needed and the sizes, to put a dead center in the spindle?


----------



## george wilson (Aug 21, 2013)

Look on Ebay for the taper adapter for a 10" SB. I see adapters for sale pretty often. When you get the adapter,you can put a Morse taper center in it.


----------



## abooker (Aug 21, 2013)

Is the adaptor tapered?  Any idea what taper size the 1-7/8" spindle is.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## martik777 (Aug 21, 2013)

In the meantime, you can cut a temporary dead center in your chuck. Set your compound to 60 degrees and go at it. Once you take it out, it should be recut to be 100% accurate.


----------



## fastback (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't think that the lathe is a heavy 10.  I believe a heavy 10 has a 2  1/4 spindle thread.  You may have a 10K.  The 10L has a special taper I believe is it is close to a MT 5.  You may want to check with Tool4Cheap.  Jeff used to sell the adaptors for $50.


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 22, 2013)

fastback said:


> I don't think that the lathe is a heavy 10.  I believe a heavy 10 has a 2  1/4 spindle thread.  You may have a 10K.  The 10L has a special taper I believe is it is close to a MT 5.  You may want to check with Tool4Cheap.  Jeff used to sell the adaptors for $50.



The Heavy 10L, or Large, has a 2- 1/4" - 8tpi spindle with a 1 5/8" bore.  It would seem that you have a 10R, or regular, spindle with a 1" ish bore.  

If I remember correctly the 10R should have a MT3 taper in the headstock.  I know for sure that the 10L needs an adapter, as the taper works out something like a MT4 1/2 ish.  But I don't believe that the R version needs an adapter, except to step down the size to a #2 or 1.  

A photo of course answers a lot of questions, and will exclude the possibility of it being a 10K, which is an entirely different lathe.  

-Cody


----------



## abooker (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help.  My lathe is actually a 1946 11".  The idiot I bought it from sold the headstock before I picked up the lathe.  I thought no problem, ebay should have a headstock.  8 years later I decided to put a 10" headstock on it with a 10" cabinet and adapter plate for the bed.  Now it's a frankenstien 12" and almost finished.  I contacted Millermachine and gave them the spindle measurements and they have a adapter for it.  Never heard of a 10R, how common is it.  Any suggestions what taper is in the 11" tailstock?


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 23, 2013)

The 10R is not as common, usually just referred to as a 10.  While it was the main offering, the "L" version was far more popular, obviously, and eventually became the only option.  

I think the tailstock should be a MT2.  Might be a MT3, i'm not 100% sure.  

-Cody


----------



## abooker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  On a side note.  I've gone through the headstock and cleaned, replaced wicks, replaced shims, painted and can not find any information on torque specs for the headstock bearing caps.  Does anyone have this information?


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 2, 2013)

abooker said:


> Thanks for the info.  On a side note.  I've gone through the headstock and cleaned, replaced wicks, replaced shims, painted and can not find any information on torque specs for the headstock bearing caps.  Does anyone have this information?


I do not ever remember of hearing what to torque it to. What I would do if I were you, just tighten it up until tight and give it a quarter turn. If you want to torque with a wrench look up the spec for the size bolt it is. The grade I do not  think is a grade 8, maybe but doubtful. Don't torque as high as a grade 8, you risk breakage.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 2, 2013)

The tailstock taper on my 11" is MT2.

FWIW

-Ron


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 2, 2013)

My two 9As are MT3 if that helps.  Looks like you want to turn between centers?  No problem oldest trick in the book is simple, chuck up, and turn
a 60* center. Another item for the draw. just remember every time you use it, you need give it a 60* hair cut.  Then common for a MT3 to MT2
sleeve going for 5-6 bucks.


----------



## abooker (Sep 3, 2013)

It lives.  I had two sets of shims and it was a good thing.  Most people will say I did it wrong but this works for me.  I ended up torquing the bearing cap bolts to 20 ft/lbs.  My bearings on the 10R are segmented cast iron.  The only wicks are the ones located on the bottom.  I inserted one set of shims and the spindle wouldn't turn with the bolts finger tight.  I added the second set on top of the first and started using plastigage.  When it reached .001" I had a total of .034" right front, .032" right rear.  .035" left front and .033" left rear.  The spindle rotates easily.  I'm not sure what the operating temperature is suppose to be.   With the air temperature at 80 degrees and the lathe running for a little over a half hour the right hand cap was 104 degrees and the left was 110 degrees.  I think the higher temperature on the left is because the thrust bearing might be a little too tight.  I also used the deflecting method that others recommend and the measurements are within specs.  Yesterday I put the headstock taper adapter and the test bar into the spindle.  Did a little shimming.  Then put the test bar between centers and aligned the tailstock and shimmed.  On the top of the test bar ( had to order from Australia ) it indicates 0, on the side I have a .0015".  For a 1946/42 Heavy 10 base cabinet and motor, 11" bed, carriage and tailstock plus a 10R headstock, with a 12" swing I'm happy with the end results.  Just need to go over the gear box and make it adapt to the headstock.  Frankenstein lives.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 8, 2013)

abooker,

That temperature sounds a little hot to me.  At what RPM are you running to get this temperature?  It should not get hot at all, maybe a little warm.  My 9" SBL does not get hot at all.  That's running with ISO 32 oil.

In my experience, .001" clearance maybe a couple of tents too tight.  What type of oil are you using?


----------



## abooker (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm using the South Bend Spindle Oil and bearing caps are just above body temperature.  The specs call for .0005" to .001".  I plan on keeping an eye on the temp to see if it changes.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 10, 2013)

This is a page from South Bend Lathe. This attachment is the collets sizes for all models.


----------

